# ss Hellenic Prince



## bluefish (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm searching any photos of ss Hellenic Prince , a immigrant vessel ex HMS Albatros, a seaplane tender. Thanks for all.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Photo (not a brilliant one) of Hellenic Prince on http://www.istrianet.org/istria/navigation/sea/immigrant/hellenic.htm

Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Rob.L (Dec 28, 2006)

Loaded photo of S S Hellenic Prince in Gallery (Passenger Liners) taken in Colombo Harbour some time in 1953. Not sure if they were testing life boats out to see if they floated or to take passengers ashore. The camera I had then was what you see in viewfinder did not mean it always came on the print, re no bow or stern.

Cheers Rob.L


----------

